# Pensioners in Canada



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, I would really like to retire to Canada. I have family already living there and would ideally prefer to get there under my own steam rather than the family sponser us. We have applied through the work route and were turned down but have been told if we have a job to go to or wish to apply for a work visa and reapply it will be considered. I would still be working when we get there as I am not yet at retirement age.

How do I go about getting someone to sponsor me for work in Canada. Do I just write to companies or put my CV onto the web sites?

My husband has worries that we would not be supported by the CHS as he is aleady past retirement. 

The area we would want to relocate to is Ontario (Burlington) but I seriously worry that time is running out. 

My husband also worries that the weather there will affect his arthritis badly and feels that he would not be able to get out and about in the winter months.

I know loads - sorry but hope you can advise.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Hi, I would really like to retire to Canada. I have family already living there and would ideally prefer to get there under my own steam rather than the family sponser us. We have applied through the work route and were turned down but have been told if we have a job to go to or wish to apply for a work visa and reapply it will be considered. I would still be working when we get there as I am not yet at retirement age.
> 
> How do I go about getting someone to sponsor me for work in Canada. Do I just write to companies or put my CV onto the web sites?
> There are basically only two ways into Canada. One is with an occupation that Canada is in need of and the other is with pre-arranged employment. The sponsorship rules do not necessarily apply unless the relationship is relatively close. Canadian employers do not respond well to CV's or resumés as they are known here. They much prefer face to face applicants. May I ask what you do for a living and what relationship to you/husband are the possible sponsors?.
> ...


There;s no doubt that immigrating into Canada is not easy. If you are determined you will have to set your mind and focus on doing it.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> There;s no doubt that immigrating into Canada is not easy. If you are determined you will have to set your mind and focus on doing it.


Thanks Auld Yin for your response, by time running out I mean age wise for myself. Perhaps I will be too old to move to Canada. 

I am currently employed as an Administrator (I believe Exectutive Assistants in Canada). Our relatives out there are Daughter and Grandson.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Thanks Auld Yin for your response, by time running out I mean age wise for myself. Perhaps I will be too old to move to Canada.
> 
> I am currently employed as an Administrator (I believe Exectutive Assistants in Canada). Our relatives out there are Daughter and Grandson.


In my opinion the only way for you to enter Canada is with the Sponsorship from your daughter, unless you can find pre-employment and, if you do, I think the Government will not issue you the necessary visa on the basis that Canada can easily fund such positions from within.
I assume you are aware that your UK government pension will be frozen at the amount it's at when you claim it and/or immigrate to Canada.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> In my opinion the only way for you to enter Canada is with the Sponsorship from your daughter, unless you can find pre-employment and, if you do, I think the Government will not issue you the necessary visa on the basis that Canada can easily fund such positions from within.
> I assume you are aware that your UK government pension will be frozen at the amount it's at when you claim it and/or immigrate to Canada.


Hi Auld Yin, thanks for your response, yes I am aware that pension will be frozen but are we not able to 'top it up' even if we move out of the country?


----------



## Armysig (Apr 28, 2010)

Winnie,
If you are employed as an administrator, you should be able to find employment in Canada quite easily. Try this government website Welcome Page | Page d'accueil. As for your husband’s arthritis, Ontario is extremely humid in the summer months. Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba have much dryer climates. As well, Alberta is very strong economically and of a wide range of employment opportunities, although anywhere north of Calgary or Red deer has fairly cold and sometimes harsh winters.

Good Luck


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Armysig said:


> Winnie,
> If you are employed as an administrator, you should be able to find employment in Canada quite easily. Try this government website Welcome Page | Page d'accueil. As for your husband’s arthritis, Ontario is extremely humid in the summer months. Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba have much dryer climates. As well, Alberta is very strong economically and of a wide range of employment opportunities, although anywhere north of Calgary or Red deer has fairly cold and sometimes harsh winters.
> 
> Good Luck


If we are sponsored by our daughter how does that affect health care. I understood that if she sponsored us then it could be anything from 3-10 years and I 'assumed' that meant for all things including health care we would have to pay for. :confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> If we are sponsored by our daughter how does that affect health care. I understood that if she sponsored us then it could be anything from 3-10 years and I 'assumed' that meant for all things including health care we would have to pay for. :confused2:


If you are in Canada legally as a resident, sponsored or otherwise, you are entitled to healthcare the same as everyone. Most Provinces have a 3 month waiting period before it kicks in so you would need to purchase insurance for that period. 
Sponsorship, I have read, is usually at a minimum, 6 years.
As a matter of interest, and without knowing your age, you must be a resident for 10 years before being entitled to Canadian Old Security pension.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you are in Canada legally as a resident, sponsored or otherwise, you are entitled to healthcare the same as everyone. Most Provinces have a 3 month waiting period before it kicks in so you would need to purchase insurance for that period.
> Sponsorship, I have read, is usually at a minimum, 6 years.
> As a matter of interest, and without knowing your age, you must be a resident for 10 years before being entitled to Canadian Old Security pension.



I find the sponsorship most confusing - what exactly does the minimum of 6 years cover - food, home, health? :ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> I find the sponsorship most confusing - what exactly does the minimum of 6 years cover - food, home, health? :ranger:


I'm sorry if I confused you. What I meant to relay is my understanding that it can take up to 6 years from the sponsorship application to its approval.


----------



## WinnieB (Mar 2, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I'm sorry if I confused you. What I meant to relay is my understanding that it can take up to 6 years from the sponsorship application to its approval.


Ah right, so if our daughter sponsored us now it could take up to 6 years to approve but then, if approved we would have to do like you said and get insurance for 3 months etc but we would then be able to move to Canada? Once in Canada how long would they be resonsible for us?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WinnieB said:


> Ah right, so if our daughter sponsored us now it could take up to 6 years to approve but then, if approved we would have to do like you said and get insurance for 3 months etc but we would then be able to move to Canada? Once in Canada how long would they be resonsible for us?


They would be financially responsible for you for 10 years and have to commit to this in writing. There is a bill before Canadian parliament to reduce this to 3 years but this is meeting with resistance.


----------

